# One dual subwoofer box or two single subwoofer box



## Bcm98 (Aug 16, 2018)

So I'm in the market of getting another Alpine SWS 12-D2 and I'm wondering if I should get a double box that can fit both subs in it or another single box and just have them side by side. Room isn't really an issue just wondering if there would is any differences in sounds. 

Also, both boxes would be sealed.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Bcm98 said:


> So I'm in the market of getting another Alpine SWS 12-D2 and I'm wondering if I should get a double box that can fit both subs in it or another single box and just have them side by side. Room isn't really an issue just wondering if there would is any differences in sounds.
> 
> Also, both boxes would be sealed.


Cabinet volume does effect the sound. Apart from cabinets that are all or in part extremely narrow, the shape of a sealed cabinet has no effect on the sound.

If you're happy with the performance of your existing sub + box combination (and with the overall quality of that box), then it would make sense to get another single-sub box.

If you decide to get another single-sub box, you should get one that has exactly the same internal volume as the one you already have. Similarly, both chambers of a divided double-sub box should have exactly the same internal volume.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

amplifier plays a roll in the equation too. what are you running now, and what will you be running with the second sub added?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

It doesn't matter. Two subs both in a 2 ft^3 enclosure or in separate 1 ft^3 enclosures will sound the same. There will be very minute differences but nothing audible.

There is a difference in that if one sub blows and they share a common chamber, the other sub will now "see" an enclosure twice as large and will likely blow soon thereafter due to the lower air-spring resistance. Having each sub in it's own enclosure prevents that. Also, depending on the size of the enclosure, a larger single enclosure that isn't properly braced will be more lossy than two smaller enclosure which are more rigid simply because of their size. Really though any difference are pedantic at best.


----------



## Bcm98 (Aug 16, 2018)

miniSQ said:


> amplifier plays a roll in the equation too. what are you running now, and what will you be running with the second sub added?


My amp is a kicker cx600.1


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Bcm98 said:


> My amp is a kicker cx600.1


when you add the second sub, are you willing to upgrade your amp to one that puts out 1200 watts at 2ohms? Or are you planning on feeding both subs only 600watts combined?


----------



## Bcm98 (Aug 16, 2018)

miniSQ said:


> Bcm98 said:
> 
> 
> > My amp is a kicker cx600.1
> ...


If I can find an amp that can do that and not cost me over 600$ yeah


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

The divider adds stiffness to the enclosure, worthwhile to separate driver chambers in a box for that reason alone.

Two boxes is easier to get in and out of the vehicle, some people build two boxes that bolt together and hide the break with a beauty panel. I think this is enough of a pain that it isn't worthwhile, unless you have a really large or heavy box that would be very difficult to get in and out of the vehicle otherwise.


----------



## EFMax (Jun 25, 2018)

What is noticeable on a computer and what your ears will hear are two different things.

Personally, if space is not an issue then I would go for a box that can house both identical speakers and then make sure they are both fed a single signal. 

We could go into great electrical-acoustic science here but there really is no point.. what you want is a coherent sound wave with no phase issues so that you get maximum impact.

If you choose to get another box then I would still suggest having a single signal input - yes you could run an amp or an amp channel to each box, but it is not my personal choice.


----------



## Lucasburchard (5 mo ago)

Bcm98 said:


> So I'm in the market of getting another Alpine SWS 12-D2 and I'm wondering if I should get a double box that can fit both subs in it or another single box and just have them side by side. Room isn't really an issue just wondering if there would is any differences in sounds.
> 
> Also, both boxes would be sealed.


Well the difference in sound with two single boxes and one dual box wouldn't have any that you could notice but i will say it could cost less if you already have the single box and buy the same kind of secondary box you have now instead of throwing out $200 for a dual box and having do deal with selling or getting rid of ur old single box


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

The only advantage to a single box (divider wall or not) is that you can physically get the 2 sub faces closer together to increase coupling and get a coherent increase in boundary loading. If you go with 2 separate boxes then put them as close together as possible.


----------

